# Psuedotropheous Demonsoni



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

So I was fortunate enough to get another C.A.R.E.S species tonight. A member of my local club has a bredding pair of these and I got 7 of them. Does anyone have any experience with these beautiful little fish? I have a 40b with some barbs, and I have a 75g with peacocks and lots of rock caves. Their about an inch now.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Great fish! Very aggressive 7 is the least that I would start with though. There conspecific aggression is off the charts. The more targets the better chance of survival. I failed on my first two attempts having 6 both times (even making sure that it was 1 male to 5 females the second time), but when I got 14 at once they took off and I have had no deaths since. Have over thirty and sell the fry off monthly.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I was given 7. They are still small and don't know the sex. But ya I was reading that they are not very fond of each other. I ended up putting in my 40b planted cause I needed to go to bed. I think I will let them settle down a little bit and move them to the 75 in a week or so. The 75 has large peacocks and lots of rock caves. Also has plenty of fish moving dithers to chase. They are neat little fish though. They were all swimming together when I turned on their light. One would swim away for a bit then come back.


----------

